# Getting about in Pattaya



## bachstrad

I've been budgeting for a move out to pattaya for retirement/golf. Everything seems ok until I come to getting about (mainly to golf courses 4/5 times a week). I see taxis charging 1500/2000 baht !! which blows the budget out the water. Can anyone advise please.


----------



## synthia

Welcome to the forum! I'm going to copy this to the Thailand forum, which you can find by just scrolling down through the By Country section. Most people seem to get around on motobikes in Thailand.


----------



## aarontcp

You may want to consider getting a driver full-time.

I'm not sure exactly how much it costs... let me ask around and see if I can find anything.

- Aaron


----------



## bachstrad

Thanks for any help. Seems strange - when in Florida/Portugal I rent a car for about one third of accommodation costs but in Thailand it looks like the other way around i.e transport is 3 or 4 times accommodation costs ! Motorbike isn't really practical for carrying heavy bag.


----------



## synthia

Are you planning to take a heavy bag with you everywhere? I assumed you were asking about getting around once you were settled in, not about getting to your accommodation. For that, you can just get a taxi.


----------



## aarontcp

Heavy bag = golf set right? 

I asked around. The going rate for a daytime driver in Bangkok is 8,000 baht a month. Your cost/mileage may vary in Pattaya. This obviously does not include the cost of owning the car / petrol / maintenance...

My friend says that this covers daytime shift only, and that the driver would expect a tip or something extra if they're going to drive you around at night.

- Aaron


----------



## bachstrad

Thanks for the info. Car hire is approx £500 + driver /petrol = well over £600 + golf green fees and thats well over £1000 just for the golf expenditure per month. For a holiday it's ok but for retirement that's just too much for me.


----------



## synthia

Oh, I missed the golf bit. What about buying a car, if you are going to be there long term?


----------



## bachstrad

Buying a car is something I would have looked into once settled in but in a non English speaking country the concern over road signs(off main roads apparently in Thai)/breakdowns/maintenance/license/insurance/gas etc I was hoping to rely on taxi's. For better or worse I see it as a "stopover" destination with NZ as a place to lay my hat.


----------



## owenjones

Hi,

You could flag down (or pre-arrange with) a Baht Taxi Bus. They will take you almost anywhere on private hire for 100 Baht. EG: Pattaya Central to Jomtien Beach 100 Baht. That's not expensive. 

Owen.


----------



## KhwaamLap

Or arrange to leave you golf bag at the club (under lock an key of course) - then travelling is easier - moped.


----------



## owenjones

Getting back after the 19th hole might not be though


----------



## KhwaamLap

Be all right as long as he sticks to the pavements/sidewalks like most of the Thai bike-taxis seem to do. lol


----------



## prince20260

"that's just too much for me"
The Thai did learn, FALANG is rich, VERY rich, they first buy a house for the "wife", a car or a motobike and a new shop for the family. 

Now they want the high quality tourists. 

Me, like you, I do not have this money. 

What u can do ? I do not know a Taxi under 1.000 Baht. But u can try to find a private person to drive u for 500 Baht.


----------

